# Question on Pink Ivory wood



## sodfather (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm trying to pick out wood for a baby rattle for my sisters new baby girl. I will be turning on the lathe and since she is having a girl, I thought that pink ivory would be a great choice for color but I want to make sure I'm not giving my upcoming niece something that is harmful. I've looked it up several times and find nothing about it being toxic but better to ask than not. 

I really want it to be durable and be more a heirloom rattle than a throw away. I might use a solid piece or laminate it with some maple not sure on the durability of just the pink ivory.

thanks for any help


----------



## DKMD (Oct 11, 2013)

Pink ivory is hard and durable, so no worries there. I've never heard anything about it being toxic, but I'm sure someone, somewhere has had a reaction to it.... With that said, I wouldn't have any issues letting a baby chew on one. I'd probably just sand and buff it avoiding any kind of finish.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 11, 2013)

The wood data base lists no known reactions and a bit about the qualities of the wood. I have turned a fair amount of it. It is very hard, tight dense grain. Polishes like glass. Go for the more vibrant pink. The more sapwood it has in it the more porous the end grain is(as with most wood) Doc gives good council above - just sand it and buff it. If you really want a finish on it use General salad bowl finish.


----------



## sodfather (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks for all the quick help on this. Now just got to source the perfect piece to use.

Once again thanks for the help,
Dave


----------

